# What is the current firmware of the Lacrosse BC-900 and Maha C9000??



## jkraus (Oct 11, 2007)

*Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

There were issues with charge termination in the Maha MH-C9000 charger, when it was first issued in Sept. 2006. Maha changed their firmware in March 2007 (serial # starts with 0G). 

I purchased one recently and have so far only used the break-in mode...in which the charge terminates according to time. One of my 2500 mAh Energizer batteries (new) is problematic in that it only has recorded capacities of 1925, 1888, and 1848 mAh after running the break-in mode three times.

So I tried to rejuvenate the battery by cycling: charge rate 900 mA (0.36C), discharge rate of 500 mA (0.2C), 10 cycles.

Result: Cycle one ran overnight and was not finished in the morning...when subtracting the recorded discharge time and the hour of rest, the battery must have been charged for 5 hours. That is, the battery did not produce enough heat, negative voltage, in order to terminate charging and was pumped full.

Sounds familiar. In the absence of other testing, I wonder whether the charger has still issues or whether the battery is to blame.


----------



## oldvultureface (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

_jkraus: I wonder whether the charger has still issues or whether the battery is to blame._

My guess would be the cell. My newer C9000 hasn't failed to terminate with charge rates between 200mA and 2A with many different brands and capacities of batteries (including E2500's). I did have one Energizer 2500 (out of a set of 4) fail to terminate on a Maha C401FS at high rate while the other 3 terminated normally.


----------



## NiOOH (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

What is the serial number of your unit. Did you note the cell voltage at the end of charge?


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

Hello Jkraus,

Welcome to CPF.

It sounds like you have some "crap" cells...

Normally a cell that drops below 80% of its capacity is considered suspect and is well beyond its peak performance. I recycle cells that drop below 80% of their initial capacity.

The Break-In mode should give you the best capacity for the cell, and it should give you close to the labeled capacity. There are some brands that label "optimistically," but that is a topic for another discussion. 

You have 2500 mAh cells that are now averaging 1887 mAh. They have dropped to 75% and are damaged. It is not unusual for damaged cells to behave abnormally and you end up with the results you have observed.

It is always recommended to attend to your charging and keep a look out for this type of abnormal behavior. The results of overcharging NiMh cells is minimal, but other chemistries may not be so forgiving.

Cells that do not behave normally will continue to give you problems. I believe it is not worth the hassle to continue using them. However, it is interesting to play with them to see just what they will do.

The improved C-9000 units have a serial number starting with 0G. The rest of the serial number is a lot code, and I don't believe there have been any changes in the firmware since the 0G units were introduced.

Tom


----------



## wptski (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



SilverFox said:


> Hello Jkraus,
> 
> The improved C-9000 units have a serial number starting with 0G. The rest of the serial number is a lot code, and I don't believe there have been any changes in the firmware since the 0G units were introduced.
> 
> Tom


Tom:

How many more times will you have to repeat this statement before they listen to you?:thinking:


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



wptski said:


> How many more times will you have to repeat this statement before they listen to you?:thinking:




    

I used 2500mAH cells from Powerex, Energizer and Sony and they all had the "HR" stamp on the negative end. They are without a doubt the utter crappiest cells I have ever used! All of them went down the crapper in one year.  The self-discharge rate was about 90% in three to seven days. We are talking about two dozen cells and I was not a happy camper! 

All those cells hit the recycle pile, I relaxed and pressed on with life. 16 Powerex 2700 cells were pressed into service and over a year later, they keep running and stay in balance.  The Powerex 2700's get hammered in "turbo" mode at least 35 minutes a day in the Fenix LxD series of lights as bicycle lighting. They get recharged every three days and have gone through at least 100 cycles. No problems like the 2500mAH "HR" series garbage cells. 

I have standardized on two brands of cells for my AAA/AA needs: Powerex 2700 for high use lights (bike lights and EDC work lights) and use Sanyo Eneloop 800mAH AAA and 2000mAH AA low self-discharge cells for my other needs. 

Tested one of my AAA Eneloops and it returned 609mAH in discharge mode to 0.9 volts. The cells were made over 9 months ago and charged to 80%. My 8-pack of Eneloop AA cells have a manufacturing date of September 2006 and I can't wait to analyze them. Alas, the Cadex 7400ER battery analyzer has not hit the dock at work yet so I have to wait to see what it does.  Once it arrives, I can test the Eneloops to see their capacity, how well the forming charge works and all that fun battery stuff.


----------



## chiphead (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

I'd just gotten my C9000 in this week, should I be concerned about this?

chiphead


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

Hello Chiphead,

I would only be concerned if your charger did not work.

I must say that I have been corrected...

The chargers available since early February are the "improved" units. The 0F and 0G leading digits on the serial number are also part of the lot coding.

It looks like the best way to determine which unit you have is either to take Maha's word that all the units since February are the "improved" units, or you can do an extensive series of tests and see if your results are similar to the extensive testing that has already been done.

Tom


----------



## chiphead (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



SilverFox said:


> Hello Chiphead,
> 
> I would only be concerned if your charger did not work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, I'd learned years ago never to by version one of anything. I love this thing, but I'm quite sure I'm charging my cells to their labeled capacity.

chiphead


----------



## jkraus (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



NiOOH said:


> What is the serial number of your unit. Did you note the cell voltage at the end of charge?



Serial: 0G0D01; I did not note the voltage at the end of charge but it was at 1.47 towards the end. 

I went away for the weekend and cycled the damaged battery: charging at 1000 mA and discharging at 500 mA; 9 cycles. 

Firstly, the rest time between charge and discharge was 120 mins instead of 60 mins, secondly, the battery capacity dropped into the 1770 mAh. So I will return it to Energizer on warranty.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bcwang (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe it's v33 for the Lacrosse and 0G0IA for the Maha


----------



## jkraus (Dec 8, 2007)

bcwang said:


> I believe it's v33 for the Lacrosse and 0G0IA for the Maha



How do you know that 0G0IA is the latest?


----------



## bcwang (Dec 8, 2007)

jkraus said:


> How do you know that 0G0IA is the latest?



Only because I got it recently directly from maha, and very few people have mentioned having it yet. Plus, it looks like the repeating digit but is fixed in it while the other OGxxx have not had it fixed.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 8, 2007)

Repeating digit bug? What's that then?


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 8, 2007)

Mr Happy said:


> Repeating digit bug? What's that then?


This sort of thing:







See https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1891712&postcount=142


----------



## BlackDecker (Dec 9, 2007)

My LaCrosse BC-900 is using firmware ver 32. Many folks reported meltdown problems with this firmware version, but I've never had any problems at all with mine.


----------



## servaas (Dec 9, 2007)

jkraus said:


> How do you know that 0G0IA is the latest?


The stock we received from Maha last week has 0G0IA firmware, confirming that it is the latest version.


----------



## Zenster (Dec 10, 2007)

jkraus said:


> How do you know that 0G0IA is the latest?


 
Because it begins with "OG". 

It is only the first two digits that designate the firmware version.
All of the units that begin with "OG" all have the same firmware.
The rest of the characters after the first two have absolutely nothing to do with firmware.

This info came from a technician at the Maha company in California.

If anyone has any difficulty with a particular C-9000 unit (with the "OG" firmware) and how it works, it's not the firmware, it's the individual charger itself that may be defective and should be exchanged under warranty.


----------



## Rzr800 (Dec 10, 2007)

Zenster said:


> "...If anyone has any difficulty with a particular C-9000 unit (with the "OG" firmware) and how it works, it's not the firmware, it's the individual charger itself that may be defective *and should be exchanged under warranty*.."


 
Who gives the best service on these things anyways?

Edit: It appears as if somebody from Calgary bought direct; maybe this is the way to go.


----------



## NA8 (Dec 11, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> My LaCrosse BC-900 is using firmware ver 32. Many folks reported meltdown problems with this firmware version, but I've never had any problems at all with mine.



Do you ever get the thermal pause mode ? Display reads 000 for the battery. Supposedly if the temp gets too high the unit shuts down until it cools down.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 11, 2007)

Where do you check on the unit for the firmware version? Or how do you check if you have to push some button combination? I don't have the unit on me right now but I received mine on Sunday and immediately tried the 'refresh & anaylze' mode and noticed which of my old 1100mAh were near the specified claims and which were low in capacity. 

I really wished Maha came out with a 8xAA model because really anyone needing something like this is probably a camera person, battery geek, flashlight person, etc and already have lots of batteries so doing 4 cells at a time drives me up the wall. 

I got my charger at www.paulsfinest.com which is on sale right now for any Canadians. Got a package of 2100mAh 4xAA LSD batteries as well.


----------



## jayw65 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

To any who cares i just recieve a new mh-c9000, anyway i thought i'd inform everyone that the mh-c9000 recieved a new firmware upgrade. I recently recieve one with the numbers 0H0BB. If what everyone is saying is true that the 2nd digit or letter donates the firmware revision then this IS in fact a new firmware. I have no idea what they changed but obivously they changed something or there wouldn't have been a firmware revision.


----------



## kirby (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*

I received one from Thomas Distributing two weeks ago and it is OGOKA at the back of the unit.


----------



## Citivolus (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



jayw65 said:


> I recently recieve one with the numbers 0H0BB. If what everyone is saying is true that the 2nd digit or letter donates the firmware revision then this IS in fact a new firmware. I have no idea what they changed but obivously they changed something or there wouldn't have been a firmware revision.



I can confirm that those in my current inventory (shipped in the past 2 months) are 0H0DA.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## TorchBoy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



jayw65 said:


> If what everyone is saying is true that the 2nd digit or letter donates the ...


Year. Yes, that's what everyone is saying. Except the odd few who haven't seen those threads. :thumbsup:

As I've observed, the 0H0AA I got at the beginning of the year had the long-standing repeating digit bug fixed (therefore new firmware, which others have found actually happened around September last year), and it has much brighter LEDs. I've posted comparative pics of that.

So there are at least three firmware versions.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



TorchBoy said:


> As I've observed, the 0H0AA I got at the beginning of the year had the long-standing repeating digit bug fixed (therefore new firmware, which others have found actually happened around September last year)


The OGOKA also has the repeating digit bug fix. I remember doing a test in the last couple of months to determine if it the bug was fixed in the OGOKA I have.



> and it has much brighter LEDs. I've posted comparative pics of that


Wasn't your post the first time someone actually posted "beamshots" of their charger screen?  Quite a big difference.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



Black Rose said:


> The OGOKA also has the repeating digit bug fix.


Why is searching so hard? :sigh: After lots of manual searching, in this post I say it was 0G0E01.



Black Rose said:


> Wasn't your post the first time someone actually posted "beamshots" of their charger screen?  Quite a big difference.


 Maybe if I search for "MH-C9000 beamshots" I'll actually find it... Nup, that didn't work either, _and_ Google doesn't know "0H0AA" even though at least a couple of people have posts with that code. :thumbsdow

After LOTS of manual searching (Google has completely failed me this time) I found it here.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 charge termination, firmware update*



TorchBoy said:


> ..._and_ Google doesn't know "0H0AA"...


Unfortunately, Google seems to have stopped indexing CPF since sometime last year or longer. I think it may coincide with the change of hosting.

It's a pity, since Google searches are typically much faster than CPF searches and would take up a lot of the load that is currently leading to the server hangs and downtime.


----------



## sandbasser (Aug 5, 2008)

Just received a new BC-900. Firmware is 35. 

Anybody know what the other displays a power-up mean? Sometimes mine say 88 88 or 90 90.

A little off topic for this thread; but, the charger is quite nice. I've played with it a little bit, ran some eneloops through the charge cycle and also ran the AA batteries that came with the package through the 'test' cycle. Very interesting.


----------



## Mike_FR (Aug 6, 2008)

I confirm that the lastest firmware for RS900/BC900 is V35. Some people here in Europe have recently received RS900 V35 firmware version.

For the other numbers, I heard something about temperature sensor ... this probably means that the unit displays the value measured at startup by the two CTN sensors. This just a guess after having read some post.


----------



## zipplet (Aug 6, 2008)

Interesting, sandbasser can you post the manufacturing date found on the back of the charger? It should look like "mm/yyyy Vnn"

Thanks.

Edit: Mine is version 33, manufactured "02/2008 V14"


----------



## chewy78 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have 0G0KA, but i think there are ones with a 0H0 prefix which are newer in a different thread, meaning manufactured in 2008 instead of 2007


----------



## Ayeaux (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a BC-700 that showed 000 mah charging once. It was on an old set of cheapie NiMh that I was charging at 700mah. I took the cells out and they were pretty hot, so I suppose it was the thermal protection at work on the charger.
I don't know of a version number on the BC-700. Anybody know how to tell the version and if there is any real difference between the versions?


----------



## sandbasser (Aug 6, 2008)

zipplet said:


> Interesting, sandbasser can you post the manufacturing date found on the back of the charger? It should look like "mm/yyyy Vnn"
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Mine is version 33, manufactured "02/2008 V14"



Only thing on the back other than LaCross 'info and warnings' is:

5N8 V22 U

When I get home I'll try to post a picture of the back...


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: What is the current firmware of the Lacrosse BC-900 and Maha C9000?*



chewy78 said:


> I have 0G0KA, but i think there are ones with a 0H0 prefix which are newer in a different thread, meaning manufactured in 2008 instead of 2007


That's true - I have a 0H0AA, which dates to the beginning of this year, and I'd be surprised if there weren't any from newer batches floating around. My one seems to have exactly the same firmware as they had at the end of last year but it features a brighter screen.  The repeating digit bug was fixed around 0G0E01.

0G = 2007, 0E = May, 01 = first batch in that month (there were two in this month).
0G = 2007, 0K = November, A = first batch in that month (change of batch code).
0H = 2008, 0A = January, A = first batch in that month.

Another thread discussing the MH-C9000 firmware versions is here.


----------



## sandbasser (Aug 7, 2008)

sandbasser said:


> Only thing on the back other than LaCross 'info and warnings' is:
> 
> 5N8 V22 U
> 
> When I get home I'll try to post a picture of the back...



OK Here's a picture of the back of the new BC-900...

















Sorry about the poor quality picture. 

And, sorry that I don't have time to figure out how to post picture without link.


----------



## Mike_FR (Aug 7, 2008)

Early in July, I have received a C9000 and I confirm that the lastest firmware number is OHxxx. 
Infortunately the product (ordered at Kaidomain) has had a defective slot. I'm still waiting for a solution and I can say that Maha Customer Service is not outperforming. I do not recommand to buy Maha products at Kaidomain.:thumbsdow


----------



## Turak (Aug 7, 2008)

I received two new units (MH-C9000's), in the last 3 months or so, as replacements for two that had the repeating digit bug/problem. I received them about a month apart directly from either Thomas Dist. or Maha I do not remember which.

They are 0H0DA and 0H0AA.

I verified no repeating digit bug and both have the super bright displays.


----------



## zipplet (Aug 7, 2008)

Sandbasser: thanks, that differs from mine... I'll try to get a picture up soon.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: What is the current firmware of the Lacrosse BC-900 and Maha MH-C9000?*



Mike_FR said:


> Early in July, I have received a C9000 and I confirm that the lastest firmware number is OHxxx.


I confirm that number is not the firmware number. It's the batch code, many of which - even with differing year codes - have the same firmware.

Sorry to hear of your replacement troubles.


----------



## ricwmarshall (Aug 21, 2008)

Sandbasser: thanks for bottom shot; that's exactly the same as mine... Just received from Amazon 8/20/08. Little time to test it, but plan to run it through many soon, especially the 'Refresh' and 'Test' modes.

My booklet says "BC-900U". I guess the "U" is for U.S. model?

I do not know how to tell when it was made or what the firmware version is.

It did come with 4 1000 mAh AAA's and 4 2600 mAh AA's. This makes me think it may be fairly new.


----------



## sandbasser (Aug 21, 2008)

ricwmarshall said:


> Sandbasser: thanks for bottom shot; that's exactly the same as mine... Just received from Amazon 8/20/08. Little time to test it, but plan to run it through many soon, especially the 'Refresh' and 'Test' modes.
> 
> My booklet says "BC-900U". I guess the "U" is for U.S. model?
> 
> ...





When you plug it in you'll see the firmware version on the displays (plus a couple of other numbers which I believe are readings from the two temperature probes).


----------



## zipplet (Aug 21, 2008)

Sandbasser, thanks for the picture. I was curious because I wonder when units with the newest firmware began to be manufactured.


----------



## boni148 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi
what is the difference with firmware V35?
is more secure?


----------



## Cemoi (Sep 4, 2008)

Ayeaux said:


> I don't know of a version number on the BC-700.


I bought a RS-700 (the European equivalent of the BC-700) in January, its firmware version is 36.


----------



## Ayeaux (Sep 4, 2008)

> I bought a RS-700 (the European equivalent of the BC-700) in January, its firmware version is 36.





I have the same version, but I haven't heard anything about any differences in versions. Just not as popular as the bc-900 i guess. I also wonder if there is any difference between the firmwares of the -900 and -700.


----------



## purduephotog (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a v33 firmware on the BC-900/. Today I took delivery of a second charger and it has V35 on the firmware.

No idea what the difference is yet... and no idea if I can get Lacrosse to upgrade it. 

I also don't feel like disassembling it


----------



## uk_caver (Dec 1, 2008)

Zero_Enigma said:


> I really wished Maha came out with a 8xAA model because really anyone needing something like this is probably a camera person, battery geek, flashlight person, etc and already have lots of batteries so doing 4 cells at a time drives me up the wall.


I guess they may think people with bulk charging needs will have/get other 4 or 8-way chargers - most people are only going to break-in or analyse each set of cells occasionally, and won't need more than a 4-way analyser.

That's especially so if an 8-way analyser ended up costing twice the price of a 4-way - what nominal savings were made in components might be more than offset by lower sales volumes of 8-way units


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 1, 2008)

There is always the MH-C800S if you really want an 8 AA cell charger...


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 1, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> There is always the MH-C800S if you really want an 8 AA cell charger...


I have one and am very happy with it.

It treats my fleet of Eneloops and ROV Hybrids very well


----------



## Grayson73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just got the C9000, firmware 0H0FA


----------



## bp044 (Dec 2, 2008)

Grayson73 said:


> Just got the C9000, firmware 0H0FA


Where did you buy it ?


----------



## stamat (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got one from Thomas Distributing and it is 0G0KA.
Is there an easy way to see if firmware is new enough?


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 8, 2008)

I have that version as well and was able to confirm that it has all the bug fixes present.


----------



## Brandon314159 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just received a BC-900 from Amazon and it is version 35 firmware.

Going to cycle up the new batch of eneloops (first time buyer) and see how I like them!


----------



## ledlight (Dec 14, 2008)

*Problem with - firmware of the Lacrosse BC-900*

The LaCrosse BC-900 that I received in March 2008 from Thomas Distributing says at the very bottom BN7 V12 (U) . 

Recently I noticed that when I have 4 batteries charging , the one in the first bay will take longer and almost always wind up with 1.28 volts while the others go to 1.43 or so. At first I thought I had bad batteries until it dawned on me they are always in Slot #1 . If I take them out and put them in slot 2 or 3 and charge them again they go up to the proper cutoff voltage. 

Has anyone else noticed this problem ? I am going to contact LaCrosse Technology for warranty on this. 

Larry


----------



## Grayson73 (Dec 15, 2008)

bp044 said:


> Where did you buy it ?


 
Ebay store/seller rjnetsale.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 7, 2009)

Grayson73 said:


> Just got the C9000, firmware 0H0FA


 
From WiredQUBE's holiday offer - Maha C9000 - ordered Dec/24/2008 - received Jan/6/2009 - also *0H0FA*


----------



## TakeTheActive (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Maha MH-C9000 Current Firmware AND Release Dates...*

I recently read a post with a list, maybe not complete, of the MH-C9000's "FIXES". But, when I searched for it today, I couldn't find it again (I had hoped it was also in THIS thread.  ). 

Are they:
Overcharging (due to missed -DeltaV?) averted by lowering MaxV to 1.47VDC
Discharge voltage shutdown changed from 1.0VDC to 0.9VDC
Discharge voltage measurement changed from 'Open Circuit' (resulting in extended cycle length / overstated Capacity) to 'Closed Circuit' 
Double digits displayed
LCD backlight brightness increased
...more?
The reason I'm asking is because when one is reading 'CPF Archived Posts', especially if one is a 'Newbie', it gets confusing as to WHEN a BUG was corrected (thus generating many 'concerned', but probably unnecessary, posts.).

AFAICT, firmware 'OFxxx' is where the "FIXES" began. Does anyone have a record of:
*WHAT FIX* corrected
*WHAT BUG* on
*WHAT DATE*?
Just by reading this thread, one can see that some folks received '0Hxxx' units *BEFORE* other folks received '0Gxxx' units. :shrug:

Thanks!


----------



## distrbd (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought mine here in Toronto and it is also OHOFA,so far it has worked flawlessly.
Bought it from here: 

:http://www.paulsfinest.com/Maha-Pow...AA-AAA-WorldWide-charger-1xBH8-case-p-15.html


----------



## kymarkh (Sep 1, 2009)

Got mine today and it's OHOFA.


----------



## iamasmith (Mar 20, 2011)

For what it's worth, I picked up a C9000 today and the leading digits are 0J. I'm assuming that's fairly recent production but the last post on this thread I can see was over a year ago.


----------



## Mikl1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have 2 Maha produced in 2010 (0J0) but different month:
0J0CA - March
0J0DA - April

What's your full batch?


----------



## iamasmith (Mar 20, 2011)

It's 0J0JA, and I notice that during the Refresh and Analyse it's now 2 hours on Rest between Charge and Discharge.


----------



## 45/70 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just as info, concerning the Maha C9000, the 0x0xx codes are date of manufacture codes, not firmware update codes. This was discussed during the crash and was lost.



iamasmith said:


> It's 0J0JA, and I notice that during the Refresh and Analyse it's now 2 hours on Rest between Charge and Discharge.



Also, most of the updated features, such as the two hour wait, the 1.48 Volt cutoff during all charge modes except "Break-In", the super bright backlighting of the LCD, and a few other minor modifications such as the 4000mAh charge limit, were accomplished several years ago.

As far as I know, there is no way to tell what firmware a C9000 has, except to research when it was revised in the various C-9000 threads, and then check your date code against when the revisions were made. Unfortunately AFAIK, Maha has neglected to update the online manual, since the very first C9000's came out. All of my printed manuals are also the same as the original version, however my newest of three C9000's is a year or so old. The last I heard though, the printed manual still applies to the very first version of the C9000 and does not include any of the revisions applied to later models.

Dave


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 20, 2011)

45/70 said:


> ...the 1.48 Volt cutoff...


Is this a confirmed change in recent models, as mine cuts off at 1.47 V?


----------



## 45/70 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> Is this a confirmed change in recent models, as mine cuts off at 1.47 V?



Well, all of my C9000's are "newer" revised versions (50 Watt HID backlight etc.), but not "new" and have the same voltage cutoff. I'm simply going by the fact that while I've seen 1.47 Volt many times, I've never seen 1.48 Volt, except during a Break-In, or after "Done" appears, such as when the cells are left on for a long period of time after charge completion (which happens if I forget I have cells on the charger). So, I am assuming that once the voltage hits 1.48 Volt, the charge is terminated.

Dave


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 20, 2011)

With my C9000, if I watch the voltage carefully as "Done" approaches, it is very clear that 1.47 V is the decision point. The display is rounded, so that any voltage between 1.465 V and 1.474 V will be indicated as 1.47. By watching carefully I can observe that "Done" appears a short time after 1.47 V rolls up, but before 1.48 V shows. However, the following trickle charge may then increase the indicated voltage as high as 1.50 (which it did for me on some Kodak AAA cells yesterday).


----------



## 45/70 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> ......as "Done" approaches, it is very clear that 1.47 V is the decision point. The display is rounded, so that any voltage between 1.465 V and 1.474 V will be indicated as 1.47.



I was not aware that the C9000 rounded voltage. If that's true, then of course you are right.

It's been a while (years) since I actually observed what exactly the readout shows at charge completion, ie. when "Done" appears. I have never put a meter in to check the voltage either, as I doubt that with the PWM it would tell me much anyway. I do seem to remember the voltage staying at 1.47 Volt just about as long as it stayed at 1.46, or 1.45 Volt though. This is why I figured the cutoff was 1.48 Volt. Also, I thought I had remembered reading, here in the Forum somewhere, that the cutoff was 1.48 volt, as well.

My only real reason for mentioning the cutoff, is that the original C9000 version had none. Either that, or it was at a much higher voltage, I don't remember and I never owned one myself. Due to some cases of the over charging of cells occurring, due to missed -dV, the firmware was updated as a safeguard. Considering this aspect, whether the cutoff were 1.47, or 1.48 Volt, wouldn't really make a whole lot of difference.

Dave


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 20, 2011)

I just asked because I was curious whether Maha might have tweaked the exact voltage in later production of the charger. No other reason, really.


----------



## Mikl1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

45/70 said:


> All of my printed manuals are also the same as the original version, however my newest of three C9000's is a year or so old. The last I heard though, the printed manual still applies to the very first version of the C9000 and does not include any of the revisions applied to later models.


What's your latest batch?
My (0J0CA - March and 0J0DA - April 2010) have new printing manual version A03-3713420-*574*
It describes 2 Hours in R&A and discharge till 0.9V for example
Online version is A03-3713420-*496* from 2006 fall


----------



## 45/70 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mikl1984 said:


> What's your latest batch?
> My (0J0CA - March and 0J0DA - April 2010) have new printing manual version A03-3713420-*574*
> It describes 2 Hours in R&A and discharge till 0.9V for example
> Online version is A03-3713420-*496* from 2006 fall



Hi Mikl. My newest C9000 is a 0I0IA. I also have two 0H0FAs. I used to have a 0F0xx. They all appear and operate(d) identically except for differences in the negative contacts and the earlier version (the 0F0) had a heavier (non switching) power supply.

Dave


----------



## Mikl1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok
Thus I suppose that new printing manual appears in 2010

Except FW, most interesting for me - a lot of PCB revisions
First one was 1.0, my is 9.0 Maha-MH-C9000-Disassembled
Why so many? What changes?


----------



## Dry-cell (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine is very quiet, I don't hear it at all (so far). On the back of mine it says...

0K0AA

Manufactured by
Maha Energy (Taiwan) Corp
Made in Taiwan

A04-3713419-495


----------



## Mikl1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dry-cell said:


> Mine is very quiet, I don't hear it at all (so far). On the back of mine it says...
> 
> 0K0AA


My are quiet also

You have newest batch produced in Jan 2011


----------



## froschi (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

Only for information: This are the numbers on the back of my MH-C9000 (bought in Oktober 2011)

*0K0BA
*

Florian


----------



## MacLed (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi to all! 

Happy owner of a brand new POWEREX aka MAHA MHC9000 WizardOne charger. European version, bought november 2011 thru UK but coming from a german provider. 

My sticker says: *0K0EA* 

I've been reading a lot before joining the CPForums a I would like to thank u all for sharing all this wealth of knowledge. 

Mac(still)InBlack


----------



## jdmc (Dec 5, 2011)

Another happy owner just to let everybody know interested in the numbers on the back...bought mine last month (nov '11) and with this batch: *0K0IA*


----------



## tobrien (Dec 9, 2011)

does Maha publish a changelog?


----------



## MasterQ (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I just joined this forum. I had been there before but never really need to say thing until now. I just purchase the Powerex MH-C9000 and the firmware is 0M0BA A04-3713419-495 but my manual is A03-3713420-574.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 1, 2013)

MasterQ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined this forum. I had been there before but never really need to say thing until now. I just purchase the Powerex MH-C9000 and the firmware is 0M0BA A04-3713419-495 but my manual is A03-3713420-574.


perhaps what's changing in the firmware is just stuff the end user has no means to change or mess with (or notice), so while your manual is A03 it _should_ still be relevant.

(I'm just speculating here)


----------



## MasterQ (Aug 2, 2013)

tobrien said:


> perhaps what's changing in the firmware is just stuff the end user has no means to change or mess with (or notice), so while your manual is A03 it _should_ still be relevant.
> 
> (I'm just speculating here)



Hi Tobrien,

Thanks for your response. I just wish they give us the option to tone down the LCD contrast or the LCD bright back-lite light. I saw at youtube video for a hack to unplug the light source but this model has been out for over 6 plus years and the company never bother to add the function to the firmware. I wouldn't think it would be that much more they have to pay for such option.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 2, 2013)

MasterQ said:


> Hi Tobrien,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I just wish they give us the option to tone down the LCD contrast or the LCD bright back-lite light. I saw at youtube video for a hack to unplug the light source but this model has been out for over 6 plus years and the company never bother to add the function to the firmware. I wouldn't think it would be that much more they have to pay for such option.


no problem man! yeah I definitely agree with you regarding the LCD, it's _really_ bright, true.


----------



## B-52 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Guys i Just had a New C9000 with Date Code ( 0M0BA ) sent to me because my C9000 with Date Code 0L0CA was always pushing the Charge Level Higher in Slot 2 than my other Slots. 

( Here's What the 0L0CA C9000 Charged my IMEDIONS 2300mAh they were set @ 1100 mA 

Slot 1. 2385 1.47 

Slot 2. 2624 1.47 

Slot 3. 2504 1.47 

Slot 3 was Close to 2 but i felt it was High enough to make the call). So I called and ask them at MaHa and a New C9000 Got here Yesterday And here are the Reading from it Charging the Same IMEDIONS @ 1100 mA

Slot 1. 2203 mAh 1.47 Volts 

Slot 2. 2289 mAh 1.47 Volts 

Slot 3. 2279 mAh 1.47 Volts


----------



## B-52 (Aug 8, 2013)

Something More to Share the Unit with (DATE CODE 0L0CA was Made six months ago) I'm sending Back to MaHa's California facility and then from there it's Heading back to Taiwan to there Factory For what i Guess Some test and maybe a Redu..:tired: That's all for Now B-52


----------

